# Network/internet problem.



## Compumaniac12 (Jun 20, 2005)

For months ive connected to my own servers as 192.168.0.101
101 becuz its out of the dhcp range.
anyway, recently ive put up with apache, and php and mysql, and i finally got phpbb forum boards hooked up. Problem is, they require an ip adress or domain that they can use as a base.
Every time you click a link it connects you to this ip with a long php linking whatever...
my problem is, that when i set it to my external ip
72.226.203.123 i cant see it.
and when i tie it to 192.168.0.101
they cant see it.

is there some way to set it that either they or i can get past this.
if not is there a web browser that can automatically read php?, that would be my last resort.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Here's what I would do. Go to Dyn DNS and create a subdomain with your external IP. Then put this into phpbb as your address. 

Then go to your hosts file (under XP C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc, if I remember correctly) and open it up in notepad. 

Then add this line. 

```
192.168.0.101          mysubdomain.dyndns.org
```
then when you put mysubdomain.dyndns.org into your browser, your computer will interpret it as 192.168.0.101, and when other people put mysubdomain.dyndns.org into your browser, they will connect to the external IP, and all is well. 

HTH. :smile:


----------



## Compumaniac12 (Jun 20, 2005)

this kinda worked, but my forums are kinda glichy still, i got it set to 
Compscomputersforums.co.nr
3rdmarinesclanforums.co.nr
192.168.0.101

the forums kinda work for me, i have to refresh every once and ahwile, they kinda work for others, but less...
I have the forums set to the domain 3rdmarinesclan.co.nr
occasionally it refreshes the 3rdmarinesclan.co.nr and ends up as
http://3rdmarinesclanforums.co.nr/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=4

Whatever... it doesnt really work that great. 

The other question i have... will it work if i set i to

192.168.0.101 72.226.203.123

cuz it didnt seem to work... it would be nice tho

any other suggestions, maybe you know more about phpbb forums? maybe i should get another type of boards?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

3rdmarinesclanforums.co.nr is set to your external IP, right?

It should work if you did everything I told you, check it again...


----------



## Compumaniac12 (Jun 20, 2005)

i worded that preety poorly, it works for me, tho sometimes i need to refresh. it doesnt work well for others.
(i think this is because .co.nr doesnt support / surdomains)
and what happens
they go to www.3rdmarinesclanforums.co.nr
it takes them to 
72.226.203.123:80/phpbb2/index.php
thats good.
then when they go to a link
it says
www.3rdmarinesclanforums.co.nr/whatever page12.php
and .co.nr gets confused and it works somethin like
72.226.203.123:80/phpbb2/index.php/whatever page12.php
which wont work...

one fix would be to get rid of url cloaking, but then it woulddnt work for me because i would have to set the forums to 72.226.203.123
and again i cant set that file up with 2 ip adresses...

its a circle of problems...

the other posibilty, find another type of message boards. Do any other free ones run off of php and mysql?


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

I think its because of the URL cloaking. like with a tk address, adding something on to the end doesn't work. You need a real domain that points to the ip, not one that masks it...

PHPBB is the best out there, as this is totally unrelated to phpBB


----------

